# Stackmat doesn't stop cstimer



## Klotarn (May 30, 2019)

So I just bought an adapter to get my stackmat to work with PC and it worked perfectly, but then I had lunch and afterwards the stackmat timer will start in cstimer but not stop it. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 27, 2019)

reload the page.


----------

